# quick lower end question



## flick (Apr 12, 2004)

How much hp can a ka crank take before it warps or breaks? I plan on stroking my sr20 with one as it almost drops right in. But for future use i would like to turbo the car. I know jwt sells a 2.4 conversion kit for the sr20 but i can get a modified ka one for WAAY cheaper, but if it wont hold 500-600 hp i wont bother getting it machined. TIA Jason


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rofl. ka will hold 350-400 (maybe) hp. sr will hold 500-550hp (MAYBE) hp. if you want a 500-600hp engine, go get a 2jz-gte


----------



## flick (Apr 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> rofl. ka will hold 350-400 (maybe) hp. sr will hold 500-550hp (MAYBE) hp. if you want a 500-600hp engine, go get a 2jz-gte


Thanks for the info on the crank. I have too many sr mods to want to buy a new motor and I love my car. Not to mention if i wanted you opinion on what to do with my time or money i would have asked.


----------

